# Do You Think Some Moderators On MassCops Go Too Far?



## Slimer (Jan 29, 2007)

_*It's a shame Mass Cops use to be a such a great website where one could post without fear of being discovered as address posted from as well as occupation for fear of retribution. If the subject content became a little too dicey then the moderator would PM the writer and remind them of being courteous to others. Then came along KWFlatHead who became a moderator with his30K posts all with the aid of his spybot that posted any and everything to clog up this website. He takes it upon himself to post where a person is posting from and their alleged occupation. Hmmmm is this a misuse of the moderator's powerinch:*_


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Quit crying sour grapes. If you don't like the way things are handled here, go elsewhere. While I am not personally fond of some Herr Moderators who like to get the last word in and then close a thread, I don't see too much of a mis-use of power. The stick only falls when you go over the line. I know, been there, twice. HC*


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Slimer said:


> _*Hmmmm is this a misuse of the moderator's power*_


No.

BTW: It doesn't take a moderator/administrator to find someone's IP address.


----------



## billb (Jul 9, 2007)

No.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I have to disagree. First and foremost the name of the site is Masscops, not Mass everyone else. The job of a moderator is to MODERATE and if he feels a thread is getting to nasty he MODERATES and terminates the thread, when your a guest in another mans house you treat him with respect or go elsewhere...


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

This is a privately owned message board. If you don't like the way things are run, no one is forcing you to participate or read the content.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Nobody likes a whiner, least of all cops. 
Like others have said, no one is forcing you to come here, if you don't like the moderators then go the f*ck somewhere else...believe me no one will miss you.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Compared to other message boards, this board is fine. Usually when someone is posting useless info or talking about silly apples then things get locked, which is fine by me. Your making it sound like moderators North Korean Censors jamming shortwave broadcasts from the VOA.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

I actually think some threads go on too long. As for the 'outing' of people, I think it's funny. No one is posting any SSN or anything. Most of the people that got owned were twenty-somethings who talked shit and their MYSPACE smacked them in the face.


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

No.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Echoing the sentiments of many others, if you don't like the way things are done here, go somewhere else. Perhaps part of your problem is your apparent desire to "hide" behind your keyboard. I am the same person here on the site that I am in person. Anything I have posted would be the same thing I would say face-to-face. The "outings" you speak of, that I am aware of, were only done to illuminate liars, posers, and instigators who clearly seem to think they can anonymously engage in such behavior. I have no problem with holding them accountable.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

Wolfman said:


> Go too far? Like calling people "douchebag" and stuff. Definitely.
> 
> Now shut up, douchebag.


I just spit my water all over my desk........ Wolfie, you never cease to entertain. Is my Sony console TV ready to be picked up yet ??


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

adroitcuffs said:


> Perhaps part of your problem is your apparent desire to "hide" behind your keyboard.


Perhaps? It is his problem as well as everyone else's from Natick. Now he's trying to play guilt trips in an attempt to get people to take their side. It's not working.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

I agree with what everyone else has said.
hey as the old saying goes.

You make you bed...... you LIE in it ! ! 

People deserve what is coming to them.
I think the Moderators do a hell of a job here. Mods / Admins are people just like you and me. They have full time jobs and do their best. 
I should Know I used to be an admin at another Ford Website and I gotta tell ya sh*ts not easy.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

resqjyw0 said:


> Perhaps? It is his problem as well as everyone else's from Natick. Now he's trying to play guilt trips in an attempt to get people to take their side. It's not working.


I really, really wish I had the time at work to be on the Internet and play sock puppets with my buddies.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Too far? Nope.


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

Nope. I consider it a learning experience. Like this one that Mommy & Daddy might have taught if they weren't too busy buying Lexus' for the kids:

"Every action has potential repercussions. You must suffer the wrath of any negative repercussions that you generate."


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> Go too far? Like calling people "douchebag" and stuff. Definitely.
> 
> Now shut up, douchebag.


Fu$&ing WAAAAAAAAAA!!!! What happened? Did you get spanked under the 5 other screen names you have?


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

nope.. i think they do a hell of a job


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

OK. First things first.
If anybody believes a Mod has acted unfairly or has abused their authority in anyway, the first thing to do is PM or e-mail the Mod and try and work it out with him or her.
I think you'll find one-on-one the Mods are pretty fair people.

If your unsatisfied after that, feel free to send a detailed PM to Gil, Wolfman or me and we will take it up with the Mod.
But calling out a Mod in an open forum is not only disrespectful, but could get your banned, permanently. (See the Rules of the Road link posted below.)

It appears most of us (at least those who posted in this thread) believe the site is run pretty well.
While we may have our moments, in comparison to other discussion forums I think we offer far greater latitude to our members, especially those that have been here a while.

And keep in mind, Mods are not here accidentally. They are asked by Gil as to whether or not they want the job.

Secondly, there seems to be a lot of ad hominem sniping going on lately.
Providing your not harassing another member, we couldn't care less what goes on through PM's, but stop the in-thread pot shots.
It makes you and the site look bad and kills an otherwise informative thread.

And lastly, remember the disclaimer you accepted when you signed up for your Masscops.Com user account.

_ Warning. Your postings on this public forum will become public. Your text will be available to anyone with an Internet connection.
Messages that are posted on MassCops become the property of MassCops once the author submits the message to be posted.
By posting a message to MassCops, you indicate your acceptance of these rules.
If you have any questions about these rules, please contact us.
_ 
Rules of the Road Update
Roles and Responsibilities of MassCops Moderators

If you have ideas on what we can do to make the site better, post in in the Questions, Comments and Suggestions forum or PM one of us. Cheers, KK


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

To what Koz said...if you have a problem with us, bring it up with us. I'd be glad to talk it over with someone if they have a problem with me. 

I am not here to hide behind a computer and keyboard...as Cuffs alluded to, I am the same pain in the ass here that I am offline. I'm not going to change my online etiquette because you don't like it. Sorry.

Lastly, please don't let the door hit you on your way out...if that is what you so choose.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Since this was directed to me all pm's sent to me are answered,
you may not like the answer but that is not my problem.

There is a lot that is overlooked on the site by me and by the
other moderators and the admins.

People are warned by pm 99% of the time before any action is taken,
most pm's go unanswered and in my opinion that just shows your guilt.

Everyone has been warned this is a public site and if you look at the
daily views there are a lot of people reading the posts and one of them
could be your boss as many have found out the hard way.

Newbies looking to get on the job should also be aware many of the
LEO's that do the interviews are also members of MassCops, as well as
some of the academy instructors.

I take the job I was asked to do as a moderator very seriously, but I
am also a member and I am entitled to my opinions just like every other
member.

I thank everyone for their support of the moderators in this thread.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

First and foremost, I think the moderators and admin. do a damn fine job in keeping stuff posted here in line. 

Secondly I just would like to know why would any one start a thread like this, talk about putting your head on the chopping block.

Third I would like to bring up a problem that I have with a Moderator… he does nothing but call in Q2s, stop cars and squawk in the radio all night long… I am trying to eat damn burger and its “control, can you run such and such”..WTF.. I let you eat.. I mean c’mon!. you know who you are..:-D


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

RodneyFarva said:


> Third I would like to bring up a problem that I have with a Moderator&#8230; he does nothing but call in Q2s, stop cars and squawk in the radio all night long&#8230; I am trying to eat damn burger and its "control, can you run such and such"..WTF.. I let you eat.. I mean c'mon!. you know who you are..:-D


Sounds like fighting words to me....


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Damn good job admins/moderators, keep up the good work.....

You can't please everyone....I think you have seen overwhelming support just by the few regulars who have responded to the, for lack of a better term, "cry baby". 

Life sucks, and then you die.....Get over it.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

kwflatbed said:


> I take the job I was asked to do as a moderator *very seriously*, but I
> am also a member and *I am entitled* to my opinions just like every other
> member.


Ya know Harry, You are right. However, lets not forget that in the context of your membership, you were spanked and contributed to having a thread locked before (Fact), when your "opinions" became the same type of personal jousting that you had been asked to moderate and "police" on this site.

I find it interesting to note that when a member makes a critical statement questioning an aspect or two in which a moderator chooses to do his job, Three (3) pages of "go f*ck yourself and other cynical crap immediately springs up! (Fact)

Great! Very mature and objective responses I have to say. (opinion)


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

*CRYBABY!*


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

RodneyFarva said:


> Third I would like to bring up a problem that I have with a Moderator&#8230; he does nothing but call in Q2s, stop cars and squawk in the radio all night long&#8230; I am trying to eat damn burger and its "control, can you run such and such"..WTF.. I let you eat.. I mean c'mon!. you know who you are..:-D


It's not my fault you have to eat 

And as far as this thread... everything already has been said


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

mpd61 said:


> Ya know Harry, You are right. However, lets not forget that in the context of your membership, you were spanked and contributed to having a thread locked before (Fact), when your "opinions" became the same type of personal jousting that you had been asked to moderate and "police" on this site.
> 
> I find it interesting to note that when a member makes a critical statement questioning an aspect or two in which a moderator chooses to do his job, Three (3) pages of "go f*ck yourself and other cynical crap immediately springs up! (Fact)
> 
> Great! Very mature and objective responses I have to say. (opinion)


Yes I have been spanked like many other members.
But you as one of the biggest s**t stiring members
with your buddies backing you up with some of the
stupidist comments should take notice of the rules 
of MassCops.
You may be an old time member as you have pointed 
out to me in the past but this does not exclude you
from the rules.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Points were made and rebuttals offered.
Let's cool down folks or take it to PM's.....


----------

